# Undo mark all read?



## Outzen (May 22, 2020)

Thought the function was for one page only, and now I have practically marked all current forums as read .... (was reading new posts) - anyway to undo this?


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

That is not an option at this time.

Jeff


----------

